# Pyrenees 2018



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

A tour of two halves on probably some of the best roads in Europe.

Either: 16th-24th June circa 1000 miles or
16th-1st July circa 1200 miles.

The routes are planned and hotels chosen. If interested, just book them youself. No up-front costs, only the deposit on the ferry.

If you're on FB, find us here.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/EuropeanRoadTouring/


----------

